# Help with ammo and loads for tc triumph



## hdq 79 (Sep 4, 2010)

Please help with advice on what shoots best in tc triumph. just bought and never had a muzzleloader before, blued barrel if that makes a difference in what to shoot in it. Thanks for any and all help


----------



## creation's_cause (Sep 7, 2010)

hdq 79 said:


> Please help with advice on what shoots best in tc triumph. just bought and never had a muzzleloader before, blued barrel if that makes a difference in what to shoot in it. Thanks for any and all help



HDQ79--

This is what I shoot in my TC Triumph:   105grns of BH209  (if you can find some), Winchester 209 primers, Hornady 300grn SST bullets w/sabots.  This has produced some tremendous 100yds groups for me.  Have fun and let us know what you come up with and the results.   Cheers!  CC


----------



## White Smoke (Sep 29, 2010)

I shoot an Omega, but it should be about the same.  My deer load is 100 grains of Pyrodex RS, a Hornady .451 HP/XTP bullet in a HPH 3-Petal EZ sabot and CCI 209M primer.  The HP/XTP (*NOT* the XTP MAG) is proven killer on deer.  All the reviews call it "excellent" on deer, one of the best.  My Omega barrel is pretty "tight" so I have to use the 3-Petal EZ sabot.  Looser barrels can use the HPH-12 or HPH-24.  You'll just have to see which sabot your barrel likes.


----------



## cathooker (Oct 1, 2010)

My T/C Triumph shoots very good groups with 90 grains of BH209, Winchester 209 primers and 250 grain T/C Shockwave bullets.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Oct 3, 2010)

I shoot 110 grains of BH 209 with winchester 209 promers & 250 grain shockwaves, out of my Triumph.


----------

